# No dashboard lights!! WTF!?!?!



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Guys
I was in my car and the dshaboard suddenly lights went out. I checked all the fuses and they were all OK. I was reading on other threads that maybe an earth has gotten loose. That cant be in my vase because the car has been sitting in the garage for 4 months.

any help?

Jason


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

this is something hard to fix by the way it looks.:wtf:


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL.... not that serious.... same thing happened to me the dimmer switch is dead on the left hand side of the steering wheel that's a problem that multiple ppl have had


----------



## trr4423 (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a 97 Sentra, and this happens to me occasionally. To the left of the steering wheel, there is a small thumb wheel that controls the brightness of the dashboard lights. Roll this wheel back and forth a few times, and your lights should work just fine. I presume that the switch is wearing out and this always works for me.


----------



## mrlee (Aug 12, 2009)

Hm my speedometer lights went out but all my other lights on the dashboard still work.. I took out the fuses one by one to see if they looked "burnt" but didn't notice anything. I'm not sure what to do now. (99 Sentra)


----------



## jkupper (Jul 8, 2009)

+1 for dimmer switch.
try turning it all the way on then move it just a little bit. if not it might have to be replaced.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

the dimmer switch is an easy fix just get it replaced i got mine replaced for about $30


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Happened to me once but it was a loose wire from my stereo....thats what happens when you dont crimp/heat shrink your wires right! Cost me $50 to get it fixed because I didnt think to look


----------



## LostDude (Dec 6, 2008)

zacward said:


> Happened to me once but it was a loose wire from my stereo....thats what happens when you dont crimp/heat shrink your wires right! Cost me $50 to get it fixed because I didnt think to look


Do you know which wire exactly?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

mrlee said:


> Hm my speedometer lights went out but all my other lights on the dashboard still work.. I took out the fuses one by one to see if they looked "burnt" but didn't notice anything. I'm not sure what to do now. (99 Sentra)


In your case, it sounds like the bulb for the speedometer burnt out. You'll need to remove the cluster. You'll see the bulb sockets on the back. Remove the ones behind the speedo and check the bulbs. Replace if they're burnt out. I usually remove the others and if they are turning black, I'll replace them, too.


----------

